# Firetruck



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

A fire fighter is working on the engine outside the station when he notices a little girl next door in a little red wagon with little ladders hanging off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The girl is wearing a fire fighter's helmet. The wagon is being pulled by her dog and her cat. The fire fighter walked over to take a closer look.

"That sure is a nice fire truck," the fire fighter says with admiration.

"Thanks" the girl says. The firefighter looks a little closer and notices the girl has tied the wagon to her dog's collar and to the cat's test*cles.

"Little Partner", the fire fighter says, "I don't want to tell you how to run your rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar too, I think you would go faster."

The little girl replies thoughtfully,

"You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren" :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL :lol:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Brilliant

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: glad im not a cat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

